# Appling County



## bollweevil (Oct 24, 2005)

Did anyone have any luck here in Appling County this weekend.  I managed to see NOTHING Saturday. was wondering what everyone else did.


----------



## flacarnivore (Oct 24, 2005)

I did not see a deer till late sunday afternoon.2  bucks taken on sat a 8 and a 7.on sunday 1 8 and a 3 not a lot seen this weekend.
at my club


----------



## DCarter001 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey Baxley hunters.  I was disappointed with the numbers at the Wheaton Break big buck contest Saturday.  I managed to see one small 6 point on our land Saturday morning shortly after daybreak.  I could not get a shot and it is a good thing.  After hanging out at the contest until nearly midnight Saturday, I debated dragging myself out of bed Sunday morning.  Knowing it was my last chance to hunt until Thanksgiving weekend, I ran out the door VERY late.  I did not have time to get to my preferred location and and decided to hunt on the ground,it was a good thing.  Shortly after 0800 this nice buck began rubbing a scrub oak 30 yards down the trail from me.  He looked right at me twice and stepped out into view.  The cold snap that blew in Saturday night really helped things out, I think.


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 10, 2005)

Any recent updates on Appling County?  There is a cold front moving in tonight and it should get the deer to moving.  I won't be able to get home this weekend, but hope to be up a tree next weekend.  You guys give me an update on what you've seen and taken.
DC


----------



## smoknbanshee (Nov 15, 2005)

any update on rut?  some friends were up there last weekend and said the deer were not moving at all.  the drop in temperature should get things going.  can't wait to get up there this weekend, staying for 10 days to get my 1st buck


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice Buck


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks.  He's the nicest to come off our property.  I was shocked when I saw him and said lots of little prayers while I watched him.  Banshee, I'll be up in Appling County again this weekend.  Like you, I'm hoping this cold snap turns things up a notch.  If you get a break in your hunting, my home church is having a festival on US #1 north of town about 6 miles or so.  It is not at the church site, but in a pecan grove on the side of the highway.  It is an arts and crafts festival, and they've got some great cane syrup.


----------



## smoknbanshee (Nov 17, 2005)

I will have to tell my buddy about it.  I am riding up this weekend.  My hunting club camp is just north of the BP station on US 1.  How far north from that is it?  We are suppose to build a cover for a travel trailer this weekend, so not sure if time is permitting, but there is not much to do around that town and church functions are great things to attend.


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 28, 2005)

Banshee,  If you guys camped just north of the BP, you must have driven right by it.  How did you guys do?  I managed one short hunt Saturday afternoon.  I spent most of my time, either at the festival or in a cane patch getting ready for next year.  My next weekend in Baxley will probably be around Christmas.


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 15, 2005)

Heading home for Christmas.  Anybody else going to be in or around Baxley hunting?


----------

